# The world we live in...



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

That sucks. Happened to me once from a job, once from my truck. I'll never unpack everything into the shop every night, way more expensive than getting it stolen once a year.

I'm interested in a cell phone based tracker. Something hidden in a tool case, and notifies me if it moves at night. Anyone know anything about doing that?


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

That sucks big time. Glad it was only a few items and insurance will cover you. It really sucks when it's a ton of small things that you have to try and remember. 

Must have been some kids or crackheads if they left the super expensive stuff. They probably don't even realize the value of that router bit box. 

Hopefully your year gets better. :thumbsup:


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

I caught the guys that stole my stuff, but that was because I used florescent pink spray paint on some of my tools...that and they attempted to sell them in a pawn shop 20 minutes away : chuckle


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Travel light and take your stuff home. Fort Wayne sucks. 

Probably take a month at least to get any money.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I swear I remember somebody mentioning to you just recently if you had any fear of somebody walking off with that systainer of bits...that's crazy.


----------



## jetdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

Sorry to hear. We always get people asking us if we buy used tools and the answer is always no because of this very reason.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

:no:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Let me know if you find them for sale someplace, I will buy them back for you.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

superseal said:


> I swear I remember somebody mentioning to you just recently if you had any fear of somebody walking off with that systainer of bits...that's crazy.


Me too. Makes you wonder about posting this stuff on the internet for all to see.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Glad you're insured Spencer.

Let me know if you'll leave that sustainer box on ANY jobsite after the PIA gyrations of getting 80 some odd bits replaced.

New constriction, if it can't be chained up it goes home at night. Just not worth the grief, IMO.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Damn Spencer. Call the cops and get an apb on all the pawn shops. 

Yeah I'm calling my insurance company tomorrow too to check my policy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear this Spencer. Hope they catch the bastards.

Not productive all the time but I try to never leave anything at the job. Pack it in the trailer. 

There was one job that I only left my miter saw, table saw, and compressor. I used about three of the cables pictured to run through all the tools then used a metal strap to screw the cable to the floor. The rest of the tools I took up and down 3 flights of stairs everyday.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Dan_Watson said:


> Me too. Makes you wonder about posting this stuff on the internet for all to see.


Daz what I was thinking...that festool cave of his could be at risk.

By the way, I live in a chit shack and only borrow the tools I need :whistling


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the tools, nothing worse than a thief!
Christmas day or late Christmas eve a buddy roofer had his box truck stripped clean on the job along with the contractors trailer, they cut the locks and wiped them both out, then had the nerve to install their own locks so no one would notice. It sounds to me like someone had plenty of time.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

My stuff is too heavy to take and scrap isn't worth anything.


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

Dan_Watson said:


> Me too. Makes you wonder about posting this stuff on the internet for all to see.


That's the main reason I haven't posted detailed pics of my current vehicle setup. You never know what kind of other "pros" are lurking in the darkness.


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

I only post interior pics of my trailer online. I don't know if it helps but maybe. That sucks spencer. I need to get an insurance policy! Last I asked though they need every single item written out with a value. I can't imagine doing that from scratch on all existing tools 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I stand corrected...it was spencer himself who mentioned a fear of someone walking off with them in his work table thread :blink:

Damn spence, don't walk under any ladders.

Re: Jobsite Work Tables. What Do You Use?
Quote:
Originally Posted by Inner10 View Post
That's a mint in router bits right there.
Probably pushing $2k. There are some spiral bits I want that cost a fortune. $100+ for a bit.* I hate to get to many more in a box someone can pick up and walk off with.*
__________________
Lewis Carpentry


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Golden view said:


> That sucks. Happened to me once from a job, once from my truck. I'll never unpack everything into the shop every night, way more expensive than getting it stolen once a year.


I'm with you. I'm definitely going to make some changes and be more mindful of making sure I don't have out more than what I need. I can't imagine packing and unpacking every tool I need everyday. Huge time waster. Time is money.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Texas Wax said:


> Glad you're insured Spencer.
> 
> Let me know if you'll leave that sustainer box on ANY jobsite after the PIA gyrations of getting 80 some odd bits replaced.
> 
> New constriction, if it can't be chained up it goes home at night. Just not worth the grief, IMO.


Nice thing is I have recent proof of purchase for the bulk of the bits and its all on a single invoice. I've also got receipts for everything else. The insurance adjuster acted like it would be no big deal and that I am way ahead of the game as most people have zero proof of purchase or ownership. I've also got a fairly recent pic of that systainer with all the bits on it thanks to CT. :laughing:

I've already got the bits and guns reordered. Everything should be here towards the end of the week.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Builders Inc. said:


> Yeah spencer a home video surveillance camera system can be put in for under a grand by your self. Lorex is reasonable and they have good customer service. You can watch your home from your phone and they take pics of movement and send them to a dummy e mail account. So your gone and your getting e mails of movement all day but you will see when it happens and can contact authorities right away and with shots of who or what it is. I've got them in my home and shop.


I would love to have this on my trailer but I have a feeling I would need wifi access?


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

It hooks to your internet router so it's visible from your phone. You might have to get the latest and greatest truck with wifi built in and I still don't think it would be possible in a work trailer. Wonder if they can add an alarm system to a work trailer like an aftermarket car alarm. That'd be sweet. "Hold on let me set my alarm" push the key pad on your keys and your trailer goes chirp chirp. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Builders Inc. said:


> "Hold on let me set my alarm" push the key pad on your keys and your trailer goes chirp chirp. Lol


That is exactly what I'm imagining. I need to do something. Something that would scare off would be burglars if they opened the door when the alarm was activated. Might have to start making some calls.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Spencer said:


> I'm glad this event helped prompt you to look at your coverage. I was in the same boat last year, thought I was covered but I wasn't. Could have been a horrible thing... When you really start to add things up its not unusual to have $20k scattered around a jobsite, not to mention trailer/shop contents.


If you have $20k of tools scattered around a job site and you work by yourself something is wrong. 

On new construction sites here everything is locked up or taken off the site. It is not a question of if it will happen it is a question of when it will happen. Most crews here only use the bare necessities or lots of chain.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Arlo, if you can hook to wifi. I have 5 cameras around my home. 4 other nieghbors liked them and bought them as well. Zero wires they stick on a mount and the mounts can be all over. The camera sticks magnetically and can be moved easily. 

We had an indecent where a prowler was at my nieghbors and the cops caught the guy with the cameras. The cop actually came by my home the next day to let me know he had bought the setup for his house. They have great nighttime vision as well. 

http://www.amazon.com/Arlo-Smart-Security-Add-Wire-Free/dp/B011QXPZA4


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> Arlo, if you can hook to wifi. I have 5 cameras around my home. 4 other nieghbors liked them and bought them as well. Zero wires they stick on a mount and the mounts can be all over. The camera sticks magnetically and can be moved easily.
> 
> We had an indecent where a prowler was at my nieghbors and the cops caught the guy with the cameras. The cop actually came by my home the next day to let me know he had bought the setup for his house. They have great nighttime vision as well.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Arlo-Smart-Security-Add-Wire-Free/dp/B011QXPZA4


Now I'm curious how long do the batteries last?

Seems like it would be a real PITA to have to change them.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

SectorSecurity said:


> Now I'm curious how long do the batteries last?
> 
> Seems like it would be a real PITA to have to change them.



The ones I've seen you don't have to run audio video cables to the DVR but you have to connect them to a power source. Low voltage inverter or something. 

Personally I like the wired system because we live in the sticks and satellite internet goes out. With a wired system you still have a running recorded footage going to the DVR even when internet is out or slow. But if power goes out we're screwed... That only happens if you don't pay the bill uh huh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

SectorSecurity said:


> Now I'm curious how long do the batteries last?
> 
> Seems like it would be a real PITA to have to change them.


About 4 to 6 months. They are no harder to Change then installing batteries in a kids toy. Zero wires anywhere. Wifi reaches all mine no problem. That link was wrong I got the the total unit. Here it is. I bought the 4 camera set and an add-on camera. You can have up to five Camera's without paying for the service. 

They just pull off a magnet you can even put them in a tree. The picture quality is awesome! 

I have those half moon thingy's all over the place. Sometimes I move the camera just to keep an eye on my dog.

http://techtalk.netgear.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/Arlo-Mount.gif


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Here's the five camera bundle I have. Just like the pic but with an extra camera. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B014TJFC5U/ref=twister_B00U6Y5QRM?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Here's a live pic of my truck


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Crap, sorry to hear this Spencer, I HATE thieves! They steal from hard working people and like was stated before, they hurt the ability for us to provide for our family.

Thieves do return to the same place, especially if they made good money off the last theft. If they could get in once and get away, they do come back. They definitely do not know tools, they look for Dewalt, Milwaukee and so on, have no idea of Festool. 

Talk to pawn shops of you get time and tell them what you had taken, if they come in to pawn, they will call you or the police. At least catching them helps IMO. You can get a security system using cell communications with battery backup.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

Spencer said:


> That is exactly what I'm imagining. I need to do something. Something that would scare off would be burglars if they opened the door when the alarm was activated. Might have to start making some calls.


you can use a low voltage motion sensor hocked to a recorder.
in town here there is over 14 apartment buildings of 150 or more units going up and they all have video or security guard now after one of the sparky got a semi trailer full of supply ripped off. every week they bust someone stealing from one of them.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Californiadecks said:


> Arlo, if you can hook to wifi. I have 5 cameras around my home. 4 other nieghbors liked them and bought them as well. Zero wires they stick on a mount and the mounts can be all over. The camera sticks magnetically and can be moved easily.
> 
> We had an indecent where a prowler was at my nieghbors and the cops caught the guy with the cameras. The cop actually came by my home the next day to let me know he had bought the setup for his house. They have great nighttime vision as well.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Arlo-Smart-Security-Add-Wire-Free/dp/B011QXPZA4


How does it work as far as recording footage? I might look into this for my home.

Does this system work without internet access?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Spencer said:


> How does it work as far as recording footage? I might look into this for my home.
> 
> Does this system work without internet access?


No it doesn't work without Internet, but you can save the footage (I think 10 days on thier server. You may be able to download into a file) the app is awesome. You can set up times for recording. You can also dial in the times your home or not home to save on battery life. The cool thing is if you buy extra half moon thingy's you can put them throughout and move cameras on the fly. Zero wires is great. 

I got the 4 camera system with an extra camera. That gives extra half moons. Looks like they aren't selling the 4 camera system anymore. They are selling a one camera system with 4 add ons. That makes a difference because the 4 cam sys came with a ceiling Mount and extra half moons. I suggest you buy it in a bundle because to buy just one is 159.00 each. Here's another link. If you can find a 4 camera kit I'd get that plus an add on. I hope that made sense. 

http://www.frys.com/product/8546169#detailed


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Here's what I have on my patio. It's the articulating ceiling mount I mentioned.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

The system looks cool Cali! Surprised he batteries last that long I was expecting you to say a couple days or a week at most.

What does it eat up in terms of bandwidth on the network? I'm guessing data usage varies widely on end user.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

SectorSecurity said:


> The system looks cool Cali! Surprised he batteries last that long I was expecting you to say a couple days or a week at most.
> 
> What does it eat up in terms of bandwidth on the network? I'm guessing data usage varies widely on end user.


Because they are mostly off and only activate with movement, which can be adjusted by the sensitivity, it's not bad. Also not all have to be activated. So for instance when my dogs out back, I'm not too concerned with the backyard as much as the front door. It was cool watching my mafell tools after a delivery while I was gone. At night I activate the front yard. When I'm on vacation I like to keep an eye on my dog, etc, etc.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

You can also get cameras that have audio on them and can speak through your phone and the audio will come out from a speaker on the camera. My friend who helped me hook mine up has one on his front porch and his mother in law will be outside smoking a cigarette and he will yell at her "hey what are you doing" scare the mess out of her every time. lol She'll proceed with a finger to the camera while taking another drag...


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Spencer . I got wiped for 2k worth last January . 

It hurts !


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

Builders Inc. said:


> Damn Spencer. Call the cops and get an apb on all the pawn shops.
> 
> Yeah I'm calling my insurance company tomorrow too to check my policy!
> 
> ...



That's a good point. The sustained with router bits would be pretty unique, and they wouldn't be able to sell it separately.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> Arlo, if you can hook to wifi. I have 5 cameras around my home. 4 other nieghbors liked them and bought them as well. Zero wires they stick on a mount and the mounts can be all over. The camera sticks magnetically and can be moved easily.
> 
> We had an indecent where a prowler was at my nieghbors and the cops caught the guy with the cameras. The cop actually came by my home the next day to let me know he had bought the setup for his house. They have great nighttime vision as well.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Arlo-Smart-Security-Add-Wire-Free/dp/B011QXPZA4



This may be a silly question, but does the base and the camera have to be on the same wifi network? On the jobs where the clients have wifi, I could set a camera up on the trailer and have it send footage back to the base at home. That would be the only time I'd feel comfortable asking to use the customer's wfi.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TaylorMadeCon said:


> This may be a silly question, but does the base and the camera have to be on the same wifi network? On the jobs where the clients have wifi, I could set a camera up on the trailer and have it send footage back to the base at home. That would be the only time I'd feel comfortable asking to use the customer's wfi.


Yes the camera sends the info to the base that needs to be hooked up to the WiFi router.


----------

